# Southern Arizona Retriever Club



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open call backs to the 3rd series (water blind)-23 dogs

1,2,3,5,6,11,12,14,15,17,18,21,23,24,25,27,29,30,31,32,36,41,42

3rd series will start Saturday morning.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Qual results???


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open callbacks to the 4th series (13 dogs)

1,2,6,14,15,17,21,23,29,30,31,32,42


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Open results? Any news on the Derby?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Heard from Jackie Gonia that "Junior" took 2nd in the derby, putting another Ford x Abby pup on the list. Consistent pup with 9 finishes in 11 starts.

Way to go McKenna Kennels!!


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Derby results
1st-Bear dog 13
2nd-Jr dog 2
3rd-Penny dog 8
4th-Ranger dog 15
RJ- Rosie dog 11
Jams 17-12-10-7-6-4-3-1


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I do not have full results but in the Amateur but the Erwins took first with Riley and second with Keno.


----------

